# [PCMCIA] manque le driver dans le moyeau

## lermit

salut à tous,

j'utilise le kernel 2.6.15

j'arrive pas a installer le controleur pcmcia

quand je le lance et il me dit :

```

 /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * 'modprobe yenta_socket' failed

 * Trying alternative PCIC driver: i82365

 * Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[10959]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel        

```

alors je vais voir dans le make menuconfig

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

  PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->

   <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

 [ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging

<*>   16-bit PCMCIA support   

[ ]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete) 

[*]   32-bit CardBus support 

 ---   PC-card bridges 

<*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support 

<M>   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support 

<M>   i82092 compatible bridge support

```

et je ne touve pas le controleur

quelqu'un n'a pas une solution a mon probleme??

----------

## BuBuaBu

le driver yenta est en dur dans ton kernel, donc ca devrait marcher, tu a essié de metre une carte pcmcia ?

----------

## lermit

oui, une carte wifi

les diode s'allument mais s'est tout

le lspci me donne sa:

```

seb linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] (rev a2)

06:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

06:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:09.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

```

Last edited by lermit on Wed Feb 15, 2006 11:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BuBuaBu

rien dans le dmesg après insertion ?

que donne un lspci a propos de ton controleur pcmcia ?

----------

## lermit

pour le dmesg

```

...

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 11, io base 0x00001860

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0x80000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55527 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:09.2[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[b0007800-b0007fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

r8169: eth0: link up

pccard: card ejected from slot 0

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0

pccard: card ejected from slot 0

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0

pccard: card ejected from slot 0

```

----------

## BuBuaBu

ton pcmcia semble fonctionner vu la sortie dmesg, ou est ton problème ??

Si c'est pour l'erreur au lancement de /etc/init.d/pcmcia, passe dans ton kernel : <*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support à <M> et l'erreur disparaitre, mais il devrait deja fonctionner.

----------

## lermit

ha ok 

comme je peu detecté que ma carte fonctionne corectement??

----------

## BuBuaBu

C'est quoi comme carte ?

----------

## lermit

une carte wireless IEEE802.11.b

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *lermit wrote:*   

> une carte wireless IEEE802.11.b

   :Laughing: 

Il faut vraiment précisé plus : chipset (au mieu) sinon marque, model, version.

----------

## lermit

chipset : Intersil Prism de Generaciòn 2.5

pour plus d'info : http://www.ciudadwireless.com/product_info.php?products_id=423

----------

## BuBuaBu

il te faut le driver wlan-ng, je te laisse chercher, il y a de la doc de partout.

----------

## lermit

bon bin je pourra attendre car

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

 *Quote:*   

> Attention : Le pilote linux-wlan-ng n'est pas supporté par baselayout pour le moment, à cause de sa mise en place et de sa configuration qui est complètement différente de ce qui se fait ailleurs. Des rumeurs émanant des développeurs de linux-wlan-ng affirmeraient que leur procédure de mise en place se conformerait à celle de wireless-tools. Lorsque ceci sera effectif, vous pourrez utiliser linux-wlan-ng avec notre baselayout.

 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Cela ne t'empeche pas d'utiliser ta carte,D'ailleur qui est très bien supporté sous linux.

 Cela veu juste dire que tu ne peu pas utilisé le script fourni par gentoo.

Donc tu peu, sois config en manuel a chaque fois.

Sois ecrire un petit script de 3 ou 4 ligne pour te connecté a tes reseaux.

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

c'est quel package de pcmcia que tu as installé? Parce que avec le package pcmciautils il n'est plus nécessaire de mettre le script pcmcia au run-level default, il faut tout rajouter (pcmcia et le bridge qui va bien), dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## lermit

le package pcmcia-cs

----------

## Mickael

 *lermit wrote:*   

> le package pcmcia-cs

 

Il est préférable désormais de prendre pcmciautils, peut être que cette transition réglera ton problème, la manip n'est pas longue et le danger de mettre en rade quelque chose est pratiquement nul.

EDIT 1 : pour le problème je parle de celui-là :

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/pcmcia start
> 
>  * 'modprobe yenta_socket' failed
> 
>  * Trying alternative PCIC driver: i82365
> ...

 

----------

## lermit

salut

tu parle de quelle manip??

----------

## Mickael

virer le package pcmcia-cs et passer à pcmciautils.

mais avant tu devrais suivre les recommandations de

BuBuaBu  :

 *Quote:*   

> Si c'est pour l'erreur au lancement de /etc/init.d/pcmcia, passe dans ton kernel : <*> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support à <M> et l'erreur disparaitre, mais il devrait deja fonctionner.

 

et si c'est fait, pense à passer à ce package.Last edited by Mickael on Thu Feb 16, 2006 4:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lermit

ha ok se que j'ai pas.

j'a une peutit probleme a la compiltion de mon noyeau

```

make && make modules_install

.../...

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c: In function `hostap_tx_encrypt':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:305: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:305: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:310: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:310: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:310: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:310: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:310: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:310: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:320: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:321: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:322: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:323: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:329: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:334: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:336: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:337: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:337: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:338: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:339: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:339: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:340: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c: In function `hostap_master_start_xmit':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:407: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:413: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:414: error: `ETH_P_PAE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:442: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_VERS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:464: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:464: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:469: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_PROTECTED' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c:470: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c: In function `hostap_set_encryption':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:398: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:400: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:449: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:456: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:458: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c: In function `hostap_dump_rx_header':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:599: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:600: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c: In function `hostap_dump_tx_header':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:628: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:629: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c: In function `hostap_80211_get_hdrlen':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:669: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:670: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:670: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:673: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_CTL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:675: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_CTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:676: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_ACK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c: In function `prism2_close':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:709: error: `WLAN_REASON_DEAUTH_LEAVING' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c: In function `prism2_sta_send_mgmt':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:1104: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c: In function `prism2_sta_deauth':

drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.c:1135: error: `IEEE80211_STYPE_DEAUTH' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[4]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/hostap] Error 2

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## lermit

j'ai desactive

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

Network device support  --->  

 Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

     [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions                              │ │

  │ │                           ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                                         │ │

  │ │                           < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)                                                   │ │

  │ │                           < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support                                      │ │

  │ │                           < >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support                                     │ │

  │ │                           ---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support                                      │ │

  │ │                           < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support                                             │ │

  │ │                           ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                                               │ │

  │ │                           < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                           │ │

  │ │                           < > Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                               │ │

  │ │                           < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                      │ │

  │ │                           < > Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                 │ │

  │ │                           < > Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                │ │

  │ │                           --- Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support                                          │ │

  │ │                           < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                           │ │

  │ │                           < > Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                             │ │

  │ │                           --- Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support                                      │ │

  │ │                           < > Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus                                            │ │

  │ │                           < > IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)  

 
```

maintenet j'ai pkus que sa durent le make

```

 make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pcmcia/built-in.o

  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_nonstatic.o

  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.s', needed by `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [net/ieee80211] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

```

----------

## lermit

le probleme de la compila tion et résolu

----------

## lermit

on ma conceiller de tou metre en modul

```

*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support                            │ │

  │ │      [ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging                                  │ │

  │ │      <*>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                    │ │

  │ │      [ ]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL)         │ │

  │ │      [ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)                        │ │

  │ │      [*]   32-bit CardBus support                                   │ │

  │ │      ---   PC-card bridges                                          │ │

  │ │      <M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                  │ │

  │ │      <M>   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                  │ │

  │ │      <M>   i82092 compatible bridge support                         │ │

 
```

mais j'ai toujour de proble pour le pcmcia start

```

 /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * Starting pcmcia ...

start-stop-daemon: stat /sbin/cardmgr: No such file or directory

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                      [ !! ]

```

comme puis je detecté si il a bien detecté la carte wifi que j'ai mi de dans??

car quans je fait lspci il me semble pas quelle est dans la list

----------

## Mickael

 *lermit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comment puis je detecter si il a bien detecté la carte wifi que j'ai mis de dans??
> 
> car quand je fais lspci il ne me semble pas quelle soit dans la liste

 

Montre-nous de nouveau ton lspci, maintenant que ta compilation du noyau c'est bien passée.

A+

EDIT 1 : tu peux virer le lspci, et le remplacer par lspci -v s'il te plaît.

EDIT 2 : Dans ton lspci je vois une carte wifi intel, elle intégrée n'est-ce pas? d'où ma question, pourquoi prendre une carte pcmcia?Last edited by Mickael on Fri Feb 17, 2006 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lermit

```
seb ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] (rev a2)

06:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

06:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:09.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

```

----------

## Mickael

Salut, 

tu peux également nous donner les réponses de "tail"  lorsque ta carte est insérée.

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

PS : regarde aussi les edit du post qui précède le tien.  :Wink: 

----------

## lermit

```

seb ~ # tail -f /var/log/messages

tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory

tail: no files remaining

```

----------

